# Needed: Refinishing Wood Rifle Stock Info



## The91Bravo (Jul 21, 2008)

Instead of just Googling and hoping for the best, I would like to seek the advice of someone that may have refinished wood rifle stocks personally, or knows how to do it.

Here's what I have done so far:

1.  The stock is solid from a non-collector value .22 single shot rifle, so I can monkey around with it without fear of screwing up something worth $$$$

2.  Took 0000 steel wool and rubbed the existing lacquer off, revealing very smooth raw wood.

3.  Took 240 grit sandpaper and got the thicker spots of lacquer off and re rubbed with the steel wool

4.  Wiped clean of dust and cleaned all the cracks free of dust and debris

5.  With a cotton ball, applied Birchwood Casey 'Tru-Oil' gun stock finish

6.  Partially screwed in one of the Butt-pad screws and hung it overnight by a wire to dry

7.  Next day, took 0000 grade steel wool and lightly rubbed smooth

8.  Reapplied another coat of oil, dried and repeated number 7

*THE PROBLEM IS THIS:*

*I cannot get the shine I want.  I do not mind applying 20 coats, and re doing those steps, but how do I get a nice high gloss finish?  This is where I really would appreciate your advice, folks.*

Thanks in advance,

Steve


----------



## gunnerjohn (Jul 21, 2008)

Get a pair of nylons... wad it up like steel wool and use is to hand rub the finish in.  You will need to build up friction to get the glossy finish.  

Old trick.. not in any books.  Hard to really describe so practice and error is way to go.  Get a piece of wood and try it out.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 21, 2008)

gunner,

do this with the oil?  Or with a wood wax?


----------



## gunnerjohn (Jul 21, 2008)

There is a product called pro-oil gunstock finish.  It works great with that and also with a mix of tung oil and mineral spirits.. 50/50 

Here is a link to the product
http://www.brownells.com/aspx/ns/st...x?p=5531&title=PRO-CUSTOM OIL GUNSTOCK FINISH


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks Gunner


----------



## gunnerjohn (Jul 21, 2008)

You can use the nylons as a buffer to the dried oil.  It will act like you are buffing out you car with old fashioned wax.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 21, 2008)

That's what I was needing.  I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 24, 2008)

I decided to restart the finishing process

Here are my 'before' pics:

The small one is the .22

The larger one is a Sears .410


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 24, 2008)

Here are a couple of updates on the .22


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 30, 2008)

I am finished with the .22

I had to touch up one spot, but hopefully you do not see it 

Let me know what you think

Thanks for your input folks, it really helped

Steve


----------



## HOLLiS (Jul 31, 2008)

She came out really pretty.   Thanks for the photos. 

H.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 31, 2008)

H,

I could not have done it without everyone's help


----------

